# DEFCON 1



## lostprophet (Jan 11, 2009)

A Tawny Eagle doing something they don't do, catching food on the wing

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES VERSION*


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2009)

Ouch! Those pictures are so sharp, I cut myself. You'll be hearing from my lawyer.

Good shooting, LP! Love the focused look on the bird's face.


----------



## Wildlife girl (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, these are amazing!

Love your work!


----------



## stsinner (Jan 11, 2009)

Unbelievable!!  Focus is perfect, and you've obviously got a camera with an amazing burst rate.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 11, 2009)

wow.


----------



## doenoe (Jan 12, 2009)

thats an awesome set :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Jan 12, 2009)

very, very nice series :thumbup:


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 12, 2009)

!:thumbup: perfect pictures :thumbup:!


----------



## stsinner (Jan 12, 2009)

Are those pictures or snaps from an HD video?  That had to happen incredibly fast..


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 12, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Ouch! Those pictures are so sharp, I cut myself. You'll be hearing from my lawyer.


 
Isn't it so, Anty?
Will you speak for me then???

You have spoken for me already, mind you: you said they are razor sharp, which they are. Wow. And the bird looks definitely DETERMINED in the last. Wow!


----------



## Overread (Jan 12, 2009)

hmm we could make it a class action!

Razor sharp shots - great depth of field - and great action!
New camera seems to be working really well with you!


----------



## 250Gimp (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome shots!!!  

A little luck on the timing, or did you know that they were releasing a bit of lunch for the hawk?


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 13, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Ouch! Those pictures are so sharp, I cut myself. You'll be hearing from my lawyer.
> 
> Good shooting, LP! Love the focused look on the bird's face.



cheers



Wildlife girl said:


> Wow, these are amazing!
> 
> Love your work!



thank you



stsinner said:


> Unbelievable!!  Focus is perfect, and you've obviously got a camera with an amazing burst rate.



yes I have



spiffybeth said:


> wow.



:hug::



doenoe said:


> thats an awesome set :thumbup:



cheers mate



Arch said:


> very, very nice series :thumbup:



thanking you



Al-Wazeer said:


> !:thumbup: perfect pictures :thumbup:!



many thanks



stsinner said:


> Are those pictures or snaps from an HD video?  That had to happen incredibly fast..



they are photos, well this is the photo forum after all 



LaFoto said:


> Isn't it so, Anty?
> Will you speak for me then???
> 
> You have spoken for me already, mind you: you said they are razor sharp, which they are. Wow. And the bird looks definitely DETERMINED in the last. Wow!







Overread said:


> hmm we could make it a class action!
> 
> Razor sharp shots - great depth of field - and great action!
> New camera seems to be working really well with you!



we are as one



250Gimp said:


> Awesome shots!!!
> 
> A little luck on the timing, or did you know that they were releasing a bit of lunch for the hawk?



cheers, I am all knowing


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## surfingfireman (Jan 18, 2009)

that is one insanely intense look in the eyes in that 3rd pic.
wow those are sharp.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 19, 2009)

thank you


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 31, 2009)

The Hawk Conservancy Trust - Picture of the Week


----------



## fightin14 (Jan 31, 2009)

you could def. sell that stuff


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2009)

ha lucky devil you!
though have to say its definatly deserving!


----------



## Soto (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG!!!... Great shots!

What camera an lens you used?... 

Amazing!!!


----------



## polymoog (Feb 1, 2009)

Insane!!


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 1, 2009)

What can I add to the above?.... Great shots!!


----------

